# Hermatic RDA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (2/10/18)

The new SUCK MY MOD dripper has landed at the Sir's. Reviews are out and the feedback is crazy.





https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-hermatic-22mm-rda-by-suck-my-mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

